# EAB found in East Tennessee



## kennertree (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.wbir.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=128560


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 29, 2010)

That's no good. I've got several ash trees in my yard.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Jul 29, 2010)

well that sucks... a quarantine would hurt the firewood sales for us... we operate out of the roane, knox, loudon countys...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 29, 2010)

thats bad we have it


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 29, 2010)

What is the preventative treatment for them? Some kind of spray to put on the trees or what.


----------



## DPF (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not a professional, but have done a lot of reading on EAB over the past few years and Imidochloprid seems to be the leading candidate for prevention. Not really for treatment. It may help if you treat it during the very start of an infestation, but generally, it's more for prevention of infestation.

I'm in the western Chicago burbs and we've had EAB in the area for years. There has been an area with trees removed for it a a couple miles south of me.

Our town is actually tracking those using Imidochloprid in an effort to compile info for how well it's working and potentially reduce the need to take down trees. I have been using an annual root drench of Bayer Advance Tree and Shrub Insect treatment. There are others that now offer an Imidochloprid (Merit) drench as well, but Bayer was one of if not the first available years ago.

I have two ashes that I have treated each year for the last 3-4 years. Hopefully this will help fend off EAB as it gets closer. I feel I have to at least try.

Here's a link to the EAB page on my town's government website for reference.

-DPF


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 30, 2010)

I might have to try some of that. I don't want to have the 5 I've got die and have to be removed.


----------

